# Modern Muay Thai?



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2002)

How much has Muay Thai changed in the past few decades due to modern training methods? Is it still practiced as it always was or are there differences? For example, are modern weight training and dietary guidelines incorporated?

Have any new techniques been added to the fighters' usual repertoires or is the list of techniques much the same as it has always been?


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm not sure about the training methods. I read in a post that was archived over at stickgrappler's that the training in Thailand is very "primitive" compared to here. Not less effective, they're just not seen as being creative in training. I guess if it's not boroken, don't fix it, right? It definitely doesn't seem to be broken. And *nobody* kicks trees anymore. It's just not a good idea.

As far as new techniques, I know that during the last century more boxing type punches became common. They used to use primarily jab and cross, with the occaisional backfist when they missed a round kick. Now all punches - hooks, uppercuts, etc. - are used. You can even see a lot of fighters shift from the square Thai boxing stance to a more western boxing type stance when they get in close for punching. At the last seminar I went to with Ajarn Chai Sirisute, he spent a couple of hours going over boxing alone.

An interesting tidbit some of you may know, but western sytle boxing gloves weren't adopted until the 1920s. Before that it was the standard procedure to wrap the hands in hemp rope.


----------



## ShiN (Mar 18, 2002)

is a backfist (not spinning, just a plain backfist) considered an effective technique by you guys? It seems to be to me..although it may lack the power..


also is it wise to use a spinning hook kick (or normal hook kick?)


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 18, 2002)

If you can't use the knuckle, and with a boxing glove you can't, I'd use the backhand like a jab.  It is possible to put some oomph into a backhand, but you usually need some sort of windup that takes away from the techniques biggest advantage: speed.

I read an interview with Bill Wallace where he mentioned the first time he tried a regular backfist in competition (with boxing gloves).  He had to laugh to himself because he whipped out a fast backhand and nailed his opponent...who kept on coming.

If you can nail someone in the nose and get them to tear up, it may be of use, but most seasoned fighters can fight through that.

Cthulhu


----------



## ShiN (Mar 18, 2002)

thanks for the info..
I'm gonna look up some info on backfists with gloves on google..


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 21, 2002)

I've only ever seen one backfist used, when I was in Phuket. Unfortunately, those fights were fixed to look good for the tourists, so I can't honestly say how effective it is. 

I'm not sure what a hook kick is, but I'm wary of turning my back to a Muay Thai fighter. I hate it when a round kick misses and my back is exposed. The best thing here is usually to keep turning, step away and cover up, or you're going to eat one or two. Or you can throw the backfist here to kind of keep pressure off of you.


----------

